# Where would you apply?



## huntnfish2 (Jul 19, 2009)

Where would you apply? I have 7 points and thinking about trying to draw a tag for 2010. It would be great to hunt the lower if there are spots where you can reliably see decent bear. Would you go guided or unguided? If guided---any first hand recommendations. Thanks for the info.


----------



## aquanator (Dec 1, 2005)

Faced with that exact question myself last year, I applied for 1st season Amasa in the western UP simply because there are so many more bear up there. From my research, the farther north you go the more bear there are. Of course my motive was to have as high of odds or success as possible, and that may not be your motive.

Hope you have a great hunt wherever you decide to go!


----------



## huntnfish2 (Jul 19, 2009)

How did you do in Amasa? Did you go guided or unguided?


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

With 7 points I would be applying to the Newberry BMU since that is where my camp is. My hunts are DIY since I know the area, where to expect to find fresh bear sign, where access it limited to riggers and other baiters.

Here's a link to the latest bear report that I can find.
http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/3488_244270_7.pdf

Good Luck


----------



## aquanator (Dec 1, 2005)

huntnfish2 said:


> How did you do in Amasa? Did you go guided or unguided?


Guided - We went with BlueRoad Bucks. My brother and I both shot our bear opening day. By end of day two (when I left), 11 of the 14 hunters had shot their bear.


----------



## MFPS (Jun 21, 2009)

I shot a 350 pound in G ladwin in 2000. I now will have 10 points, where do I go for the big boys? 400 + pound class, Guided hunt(active baits)


----------



## giver108 (Nov 24, 2004)

MFPS said:


> I shot a 350 pound in G ladwin in 2000. I now will have 10 points, where do I go for the big boys? 400 + pound class, Guided hunt(active baits)


With 10 points there is no doubt that I would apply in Baldwin but if you're bent on shooting a 400+ bear, try British Columbia and hunting with Jim Shockey.


----------



## MFPS (Jun 21, 2009)

I want to hunt michigan. Why Baldwin?


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

MFPS said:


> I want to hunt michigan. Why Baldwin?


Alot of bears, few tags = Old bears = Big bears

I would contact the Nixon Brothers out of Cadillac these guys know bears and will do there damndest to put you on them.


----------



## thehuntingauthority (Oct 22, 2009)

I may have ruined a good thread but thats no big deal. At least I dont ruin dozens of peoples hunting by running my hounds all over everybody elses land and baits and then think I have the right to do what I want because im looking for my dogs .

Listen Dog hunting of Bears is ruining the resource.To much disrespect by the slob dog hunters ruin it for all involved. Im not saying that there arent a few (maybe 2) decent hound hunters in this state . Gotta run ....

I gotta watch the herd of deer on my feeders and apple pulp pile in my yard. I can watch them all night. They seem to know when rifle season is over. Cute little buggers.


----------



## dickey3476 (Dec 19, 2005)

thehuntingauthority said:


> I may have ruined a good thread but thats no big deal. At least I dont ruin dozens of peoples hunting by running my hounds all over everybody elses land and baits and then think I have the right to do what I want because im looking for my dogs .
> 
> Listen Dog hunting of Bears is ruining the resource.To much disrespect by the slob dog hunters ruin it for all involved. Im not saying that there arent a few (maybe 2) decent hound hunters in this state . Gotta run ....
> 
> I gotta watch the herd of deer on my feeders and apple pulp pile in my yard. I can watch them all night. They seem to know when rifle season is over. Cute little buggers.


 

why is it that dog hunting in wisconsin doesnt ruin there resource. how can i go there and run bear all day long off of baits that get hit all day long. do the bear react different to dog pressure in wisc than they do in mich? and we usually run off of one bait several times a day. wisconsin is light years ahead of mich in bear management and until something is done or all the bear are dead there is always going to be hunter conflicts in michigan and the blame is always going to be the hound hunter because we are a minority.

if the deer can sense when the season is in, do you think the bear might be able to tell too?

back to the subject. seems like there are some nice bears being harvested in the lower


----------



## Andy Drumm (Dec 23, 2008)

Alot of it depends on your location .. If it were me I would not use a guide , because setting baits and locating the bear is the BIGGEST part of the hunt .. If I was wanting to bait hunt and lived in the lower I would probably put in for the Red Oak unit . If I was scared that dog hunting was ruining , or going to ruin my chances  .. Then i would set up in a large section of State land , or in areas not many dog hunters try to go .. Like the Dead Stream Swamp .. There are alot of GOOD bear in the swamp .. 
If I was set on the U.P. then I would take advantage of the first season in the Newberry unit .. And utilize the "Bait Only" season . 
There are probably better units , but these are the ones I would choose .. 
But , if killing a bear was my only concern , I would skip Michigan all together and hunt with a reputable guide across the border in canada .. There are many more bear and in many cases you will have the opportunity to see many more bear on you trip than you will ever see in Michigan ..


----------



## hubbarj (Jan 30, 2007)

I would apply for one of the units in the lower. The bear in the U.P. have been exploited for too many years and the populations are really starting to suffer because of all of the unregulated slob bear pimps that set up on public land and expect excluse right to that area. The DNR will make up more excuses on why harvest numbers are down such as weather and mast crops but those of use who are in the woods all summer, fall and compare check station numbers from year to year know what is going on. dickey you are 100% right about WI and the so called hunting authority is far from that.


----------



## coyote/dave (Mar 10, 2009)

baldwin is your best bet.....dis-regard the uninformed anti-dog guy....i run 25 bears this summer in the same location the nixons hunt and it doesn't seem to hurt their hunting.... this area gets hammered by **** hunter and bear dogs 7 days a week... red oak is also good... if you don't get deep enough in dead stream the you will have other people setting up on top off your baits...either way go with a guide... you will need to find the thickest,wet country you can find...due to the high hunting activity this time of year..bear movement is limited and you want to be where they like to be.........


----------



## noheadlikesteelhead (Nov 25, 2002)

I did a search but came away empty. Thanks Mike


----------



## huntnfish2 (Jul 19, 2009)

Has anyone hunted Red Oak? If so, any guide recommendations? Did you hunt bait or with dogs? Not opposed to either. Have killed bear over bait, but never with dogs. looking for a good hunt, with the chance for a decent size bear. Any recommendations are appreciated.


----------



## Aaron Ploss (May 5, 2004)

Nixon Brothers out of Cadillac
Same here looking for but cant find any info.


----------



## just grillin (Dec 16, 2009)

thehuntingauthority said:


> I may have ruined a good thread but thats no big deal. At least I dont ruin dozens of peoples hunting by running my hounds all over everybody elses land and baits and then think I have the right to do what I want because im looking for my dogs .
> 
> Listen Dog hunting of Bears is ruining the resource.To much disrespect by the slob dog hunters ruin it for all involved. Im not saying that there arent a few (maybe 2) decent hound hunters in this state . Gotta run ....
> 
> I gotta watch the herd of deer on my feeders and apple pulp pile in my yard. I can watch them all night. They seem to know when rifle season is over. Cute little buggers.


 
Hunting Authority I doubt!!!!!!!!!!!!! What are you doing baiting/feeding deer that is illegal. Also your response to this thread has no relevance. Everyone in the hunting/trapping community had better learn to get along.


----------



## 12970 (Apr 19, 2005)

As for finding any information on Guides in Michigan for Bear it is tough to find. I had 8 points and was looking and searched and serach online and only found a little but when I asked about the guides I had found some had bad feedback and the others were booked up. Seems that is all word of mouth as to locating guides since also the state does not keep any kind of list of guides here in Michigan. You might see one every now and then on M-O-Doors. But again it is not a simple task I even contacted MBHA and they got back to me after 2 emails and 2 letters but by then I was just tired of looking. If possible go back thru the threads here especially June / July and others have asked the same question you might find some info if the threads are archived not sure if they are?

I was firsted interested in Baraga but lost that. I have heard of a guide that also works for the DNR that guides in the UP he is up on bears but again getting contact with him is just about impossible. So my bear hunting is on the back burner for now. After out of work for 4 months money is tight and so is my time hunting whatever specificies.

Hope you have better luck getting info on bear hunting but from what I have heard big bears are not common here in Michigan most that take one is 150 to maybe 250lbs. The big ones are not found often but it seems to all be luck hunting bear in Michigan as is finding info on guides and bear hunting..

Regards,
Newaygo1


----------

